# Metabisulfite



## DrDave (Aug 16, 2006)

I was just wondering, In the book "winemakers recipe handbook" the recipe's call for 1 campdon tablet. I don't know which one to use. The "Potassium, or the Sodium". I don't know the difference between the two. Help me please. Thanks


----------



## earl (Aug 16, 2006)

DrDave
They are basically the same thing. One has a Sodium ion and the other a Potassium ion. If you are on a Sodium restricted diet then stay away from the Sodium Metabisulfite. They both will sanitizeyour wine making utensils and help ensure a good clean fermentation and aging process. My personal preference is the Potassium, I am afraid of imparting a "salty" taste to the wine. I doubt Sodium would do it in the quantities we use but that's just me. 


earl


----------



## masta (Aug 16, 2006)

Potassium metabisulfite, 1 gram = 150 ppm in 1 gallon, 30 ppm in 5 gallons
Potassium metabisulfite, ¼ teaspoon = 225 ppm in 1 gallon, 45 ppm in 5 gallons
1 Campden tablet contains 0.55 grams potassium metabisulfite, yielding 75 ppm SO2 to one gallon of must or wine


----------



## Dean (Aug 17, 2006)

in order to get just a little K-meta in gallon recipes, what I do is wet the back of a sanitized spoon and place it in the powder, then mix that into the must. I know it's not precise measurements, but it seems to have worked for me so far. I've done about 60+ single batches that way. I don't like using campden tablets since they are mostly filler of some sort and require crushing, etc. 

Oh, and the main difference between the sodium and potassium is that the sodium is a little more effective at killing bacteria. However, the use of Na-Meta has been limited due to a lot of people being on sodium reduced diets. It will not impart a salty taste in the quantities we will use. I've heard it that some smaller commercial wineries use Na-Meta to sanitize, and K-Meta for the wine.*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 17, 2006)

I buy sodium for sanitizing in 1lb bags and use campden tablets when
adding to wine, in large quantities the sodium in much cheaper.


----------



## Gelu Liber (Sep 23, 2006)

I would ony use 2 campden tablets for a 6 gallon batch. More than that and it will take for-eve--er for the yeast to get going.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 23, 2006)

I have never experienced that problem Gelu Liber. How long after adding the campden are you waitijng before pitching the yeast?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2006)

I use 1 Campden per gallon and have never had a problem. Are you
crushing it up and mixing it well. Maybe your not using enough nutrient
or energizer.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 23, 2006)

1 Campden tab per gallon is what I always use and then wait a minimum of 12 hours before adding yeast to the must. I have had a few batches not want to start fermenting, but I'm pretty sure it was the yeast and not the must.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2006)

I wait 24 hours because of the fact that I use the lid with an airlock
on it and I think that that does not let out the SO2 as good as cloth
top.


----------



## DrDave (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks to all for all your help.. Bad thing is, my Mead turned to vinigar.





I am going to try again anyway. 


You know what they say "better luck next time"


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2006)

Any idea what happened. Did you sanitize *EVERYTHING* that touched the wine?


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 24, 2006)

Gourmetvinegar cost more than an average bottle wine. Sorry about the mead. My Dandelion wine went bad, ain't got a clue to what happen.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Does it taste good as a vinegar?


----------

